# Debian 3.0 - CDs



## Arne Buchwald (25. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

ich weiß keinen besseren Ort, wo ich mein Gesuch posten könnte.

Seit kurzem ist ja die "stable" Version von Debian 3.0 draußen. Ein Freund und ich wollen unsere Schulserver auf Debian umstellen - wollten jedoch erstmal vor zu Hause testen, damit dann in der Schule nicht alles schief geht .... 

Da Debian ja meines Wissens frei kopiert und installiert werden darf, würde ich mich freuen, wenn mir jemand Kopien der 7CDs zuschicken könnte; enstehende Kosten ersetze ich natürlich. Ein deutscher "Debian-Partner", der auf der Debian-Seite aufgelistet ist, will für die Kopien der 7CDs 40€ haben und das übersteigt IMHO deutlich die Selbstkosten.

Kann erst Sonntag Nacht / Montag antworten, da ich übers Wochenende noch wegfahre.

_@Admin/Mods: Falls Debian nicht frei kopiert werden darf, bitte ich darum, mein Posting sofort zu löschen._


----------



## Christian Fein (25. Juli 2002)

Debian darf nicht nur frei kopiert werden 
sondern du darfst sogar Debian nehmen und eben mal als deine eigene Distribution rausbringen 

Siehe:
http://www.holyfly.de/?go=debian


Aber 1. brauchst du keine 7 (es sind übrigends 8) CD's 
2, kannst du dir die auch aus dem internet runterladen wenn du dsl hast.

Mit apt-get kannst du dann frei über das internet installieren

Buch für die Debian installation gibts hier

http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/


PS: Wenn du kein DSL hast und ein bischen warten kannst kann ich dir auch zusenden.
Kannst frei wählen zwischen
Debian Potato (alte stalbe nicht aktuell)
Debian Woody (die stable)
Debian SID (unstable ... nix für den Server)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juli 2002)

Hallo HolyFly,

So, bin wieder zurück. 

Hier auf dem Land gibt's leider kein DSL .... (wird's wohl auch nie )
Interesse haben wir (mein Freund und ich) an der Debian Woody-Edition ...


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Juli 2002)

Sende mir einfach deine Adresse an cf@ontimedata.de

Ich schick dir dann die CD's zu.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Juli 2002)

eMail ist raus. Vielen Dank !!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. Juli 2002)

Hi Leute, ich melde mich hier auch mal in der Linux Section zu Wort.
Also ich hab schon mit Mandrake, SuSE und ( was mir am besten gefiel ) RedHat 7.3 "gearbeitet". 
Nun denk ich schon länger drüber nach, und auch jetzt bei dem Woody release, mir Debian zu installieren. Da hier grad über die CDs gesprochen wird wollte ich mal fragen was für CDs ich genau brauch um ein Debian Linux System zum laufen zu bekommen.
Also mit KDE usw. Müssen nicht viele Programme sein aber die wichtigsten. Und dann gibt es noch diese Methode bei der man alles von nem FTP zieht bei der Installation. Wie steht ihr dazu?
Ist das einfach?
Ich mein ich kenn die ganzen Packetnamen ja nicht.
Wär nett wenn jemand antwortet. 

MrNugget


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Juli 2002)

Das ist sehr einfach mit dem aus dem internet.
Debian hat das genialste Packetmanagment.

dpkg.
Mit apt ist eine pflege des Systems einfach. Du brauchst wenn du ne schnelle Verbindung zum internet hast höchstens eine CD.
Den Rest holst du dir aus dem internet.
Du musst nur deine /etc/apt/sources list anpassen auf ftp / Http 

Oder du machst das einfacherer mit 
apt-setup


Danach kann mann mit apt-cache seach packet Packete suchen
und apt-cache show Packetbeschreibung zeigen
und apt-get install Packet installieren bzw apt-get remove Packet wieder entfernen.
auch möglich dpkg -i packet .deb packete direkt installieren.

Kleiner Tip zur Installation:
Wenn du den neueren 2.4.x kernel haben willst beim bootprompt
bf24 angeben


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. Juli 2002)

Ja, also brauch ich nur die CD1?
Das wär praktisch 
Also mit dem apt funktioniert das nach der Installation oder schon während der Installation ?
Ich bin mir ja nicht sicher, immerhin kenn ich die namen von den ganzen packeten ja nicht und ich denke es dauert auch eine Zeit, obwohl ich T-DSL 1500 habe, bis die ganzen sachen unten sind oder?

MrNugget


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Juli 2002)

Linux ist ein paar kleine mb gross.
Das heisst wenn der kernel die bash der gcc usw installiert ist ist Linux installiert was mann dann weiter geschieht in der installation sind programme wie XWindows oberfläche usw


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. Juli 2002)

cool!
und wieviel pakete braucht man da ungefähr wenn man XServer mit KDE will und so progs wie browser usw. ?
und das kontrollzentrum ( einstellungen... ) ist doch bei KDE dabei nich?

MrNugget


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. Juli 2002)

so, also ich glaub ich peil das kein bisschen.
hab mir CD1 gezogen. installiert, was auch nach lesen ging, und nun funtzt es. lilo auch. alles klar.
nun wenn ich debian starte bin ich in der bash, da kann ich mich anmelden fertig.
dann passiert nichts.
ich hab "apt-setup" eingeben und dann http ausgewählt, ein uni server und dann hat es sich solche listen gezogen. anschließen versuch ich es mit apt-get install und nichts passiert also es steht das das 0 packete upgegraded wurden usw.

was muss ich nun machen? also so dass ich KDE zum laufen bekomme und ein paar programme habe? so wie gimp, AIM, xchat, mozilla, usw.

wär nett wenn du mir wieder hilfst 

Mrnugget


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Juli 2002)

Hi,
also willkommen bei Debian pur (ohne x und KDE )

Also du kannst nun 2 dinge tuen um KDE und XWindows zum laufen zu bringen 
Es gibt 2 Wege einen leichten und einen etwas schwierigeren (von Hand).

*Es folgt erst der Schwere*
apt-get install packetnahme ist der Schluessel also du brauchst für ne Oberfläche erstmal den XFree86 das packet nennt sich xfree86-common

dieses kannst du mit apt-get install xfree86-common installieren.
Und konfigurieren ueber xf86config bzw wird das soviel ich weiss gleich beim saugen eine konfigurationsoberfläche angeboten.

Beachte du brauchst solche Hardware informationen wie vertikale Herz und horizonatele von deinen Monitor (also lege dir dein Handbuch (technische Referenz dessen bereit)

Wenn das läuft wirst du auch gleich nen Standartwindowmanager haben. Diesen Startest du danach mit startx
(teste mal ob das nicht jetzt schon geht )
Danach kannst du ganz einfach über 
apt-get install kde 
den KDE installieren!
Wobei KDE ist klickiklicki BuntiBunti  *WMaker bevorzug

*Zum leichteren Weg*
tasksel eingeben 
XWindows auswählen
Kde auswählen
Alle Fragen nach Monitor und Graphikkarten Werten richtig beantworten
mit startx starten -)

Nach dieser Konfiguration musst du deinen XWindows immer mit startx starten.
Anders ist es wenn du wie bei Suse bzw Mandrake usw standartmässig eine graphische Loginoberfläche haben willst wo du den WindowManager auswählen kannst und dich gleich graphisch einloggen kannst. 
Dann brauchst du entweder
xdm - alt und hässlich aber tut's
gdm - nach gnomestil
kdm - nach kde stil (wie suse standardmässig verwendet)
wdm - WindowMaker standart

wie immer zu installieren durch
apt-get install kdm
bzw 
apt-get install gdm
usw

Wähle weise


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. Juli 2002)

thx 
muss ich nachher gleich mal testen!
hoffe es funktioniert dann, sag mal, was ist WMaker genau?
Ist doch auch eine Oberfläsche oder? Was hat diese denn für Vorteile gegenüber KDR?

MrNugget


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von MrNugget _
> *thx
> muss ich nachher gleich mal testen!
> hoffe es funktioniert dann, sag mal, was ist WMaker genau?
> ...



Schnell nicht so überfüllt und auch auf kleineren Rechner sehr performant.

Super über Tastartur zu bedienen. Nett konfigurierbar.

KDE ist einfach überfeatured


----------



## Thorsten Ball (29. Juli 2002)

So, thx für deine Hilfe. 
Hab alle packets unten ich glaube auch installiert , immerhin kam ne weile:
Unpacking dhdhdhd.ddh ...
und dann:
Setting up dhdhdhd.ddh ...

Wenn ich nun startx mache dann kommt eine fehlermeldung. 
Fatal Server Error:
No Screens Found

Was hat das zu bedeuten? Muss ich vorher noch irgendwelche Grafik treiber installieren?

Ach ja, imoment ist bei meinem Lilo Standart Linux und da das noch nicht so geht will ich Windows.
Wie kann ich das in der bash umstellen?

MrNugget


----------



## Christian Fein (29. Juli 2002)

Was sagt denn deine XF86Config aus?
Findest du unter /etc/X11

schau mal auch bei gelegenheit hier rein :
http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/x11.html#X11BASIS

Bzw; Das ganze buch koennte helfen


----------



## Thorsten Ball (30. Juli 2002)

So, hab Debian noch mal neuinstalliert.
Hab nun auf alles acht gegeben aber irgendwie verwirrt es mich.
Zuerst ist es auf deutsch , und dann bei dem apt-setup ist alles auf englisch. auch die konfiguration ist englisch. ich hab zwar einiges verstanden aber ich denke nicht das meine konfigs optimal sind.
auserdem geht der X Server wieder nicht. ich starte und es kommt der selbe fehler wie vorher.

"No Screens found"

Dann in dem X Konfig Menü kann ich auch nicht viel machen weil meine USB Maus nicht geht ( da ich nur PS2 als anschluss gefunden habe  ) und ich mit der Tastatur nicht zurecht komme.
Ich weiß einfach nicht weiter.
Ich glaub ich lass es sein oder mach wieder Red Hat 7.3 drauf...

Aber könntest du mir noch sagen wie ich Lilo ausschalte so das hda1 bootet oder wie ich es mache dass hda1 standart in lilo ist?

MrNugget


----------



## Christian Fein (1. August 2002)

nimm xf86config das ist komplett konsolenbasierend:

Hast du die MS Optische Maus dann sieht der Maustrag in /etc/X11/XF86Config (oder XF86Config-4) so aus:

```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "CorePointer"
        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
        Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
        Option          "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"
EndSection
```

Ich würde nicht so schnell aufgeben wie gesagt bei Debian muss mann viel Zeit zum lernen reinstecken das System zu konfigurieren ist nunmal nicht so easy macht aber auch spass 

Also lilo auschalten? Willst du nur noch dein OS auf hda1 booten? Einfach Linux loeschen hast du es im master Boot record kannst du das z.b. über eine Dosdisktte fdisk /mbr machen.


----------

